# Resolutions



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I stopped making resolutions years ago because at the end of the year I still had those extra pounds :rant:

This year I went to four funerals. Two were for people around my age. That really gave me a reality slap. Life really IS precious and shouldn't be taken for granted. 

I spent this summer with someone who has lots of close friends in his life. I was happy for him, but envious at the same time. I have friends, but spend very little time with them.

For these two reasons in the new year I'm not going to make a resolution, but a life change...I will spend more quality time with family and friends (thanks J).

What about you guys?
D


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

That sounds like a great plan. I lost my dad and grandpa this year, and i wish i would have went home more often to spend time with them. i live in a diff state then where i grew up. I may have to borrow you change next year. That is a change we all can agree to and live with.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

my resolution is gona be to spend every dime i can fighting my ex to get my son havent seen him sinse sept and i was supposed to get him today and she didnt show up as agreed


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

joemel said:


> my resolution is gona be to spend every dime i can fighting my ex to get my son havent seen him sinse sept and i was supposed to get him today and she didnt show up as agreed


 
Do what my brother did with same issue....If you have court papers for joint custody and she is hiding or avoiding you all the time when it's your turn, take your court order down to the sheriff's office, explain your situation and they will call her to bring you kid to them and you at the station. If she doesn't comply she will be arrested and you will come out a winner... Worked for him and she was spittin mad, but she got what she deserved!

My resolution is to give up all hope, NOT! 
Live life to it's fullest, enjoy friends, family, laugh every day and don't sweat the small stuff....Guess what? It's all small stuff!


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine will be having my new gun store and shooting range up and running by end of this summer. Finish my certs for gunsmithing, finish getting certified in defensive/tactical shooting. Have my new puppy be fully trained in obedience and protective work. All while keeping the girlfriend happy and hopefully talk of marriage . A busy year planned for sure and it starts off strong in Jan. I will be going to vegas to attend S.H.O.T show and getting more certification at Front Sight training facility. Oh it would be nice to get a little more active gym wise and start training MMA again.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy smokes dude, you don't do anything half way, do you? I don't know why, but the way you say it, I have a feeling you'll get it all done.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Get all my stuff paid off. Finally got the title for my rv after almost 2yrs. Finally got it sold just need the rest of the money from my uncle. Pay that off, my bike off and my other loan. Extra 600 a month I can save and get farther out of debt. Then start buyin stuff again hahaha.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

WOLVERINE said:


> Do what my brother did with same issue....If you have court papers for joint custody and she is hiding or avoiding you all the time when it's your turn, take your court order down to the sheriff's office, explain your situation and they will call her to bring you kid to them and you at the station. If she doesn't comply she will be arrested and you will come out a winner... Worked for him and she was spittin mad, but she got what she deserved!
> 
> My resolution is to give up all hope, NOT!
> Live life to it's fullest, enjoy friends, family, laugh every day and don't sweat the small stuff....Guess what? It's all small stuff!


beleive it or not i already went to the freakin cops and they wont do nuttn they say its a civil matter and i have to go back to court WTF did i fight for then is what i cant understand


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

If you already did the court thing and that was the agreement, couldn't you just go back to the lawyer and say she's not standing up to her side?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

To loose 40lbs before my wedding in may lol


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

If Santa don't get it wrong this year I won't need a resolution. Last year I asked for thick hair & a thin body. But he got it wrong. So I sent him a message again this year to get it right.


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

I learned a long time ago that I can not and will not stick to a "resolution", so I have decided not to call it that. LOL

Screw losing weight, if he dont like me fat he wont like me skinny. I dont want to stop smoking nor do I wish to stop drinking. Im a nice person most of the time so I wont be changing that either. 

My change for the new year is going to be to let my hair grow long again. Thats something simple and I think I can accomplish that. Simple change for a simple girl!!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

TxMudGurl said:


> Screw losing weight, if he dont like me fat he wont like me skinny. I dont want to stop smoking nor do I wish to stop drinking. Im a nice person most of the time so I wont be changing that either.


I really like your way of thinking. I agree completely. This year I resolve to make the best of every situation, good or bad, and to just enjoy life more.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Big D said:


> If you already did the court thing and that was the agreement, couldn't you just go back to the lawyer and say she's not standing up to her side?


I would have to go back to court it a long drawn out buncha bs


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im going to drop some el Bees.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've already started mine. 

Started smoking when I was 14.
Quit when I was 30
Started smoking again at 40.
Quit when I was 50. 5 days and counting. lol

After the second day, I was getting a little irritable to put it lightly. The wife bought me the patch. I've always thought of the patch as a crutch for the weak. I've always told myself anyone can quit if they really want to like I did when I turned 30. The first time I quit, I quit cold turkey. Set em down one day and was done. It hasn't been as easy this time. This patch works miracles though. I strongly suggest them for anyone who is ready to give it up. I really only wanted to smoke twice since I started using them and once was about 10 minutes before a I started typing this. That morning rush of nicotine is the one I miss the most. Those of you that smoke know exactly what I'm talking about and for those of you that have no idea what I'm talking about, good for you!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Quitting is the easy part. Staying quit is the hard part. I quit last year for a few months & used the patches to quit. They work really good. Then I got to drinking one night then it was all over. I'm going to quit again soon. Just haven't made my mind up to yet. I can save about $150 a month by not smoking. More $ for the brute.


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

I turn straight poltergeist (sp?) when I dont have my smokes. I quit for 3 years and got mad and started again. Havent looked back since. I have heard that the electric cigarette is pretty good but havent gotten to the point of wanting to try it yet.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

lets see... 1. get a good job, I miss working
 2. go riding more than once every 2 months
 3. take the kids camping, spend QT. with my girls
 4. find gods purpose for me in my life

but not necessarily in that order


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I think I'm just going to put my name on Roboquads list.

I could probably add to that cut back on the on-line site.
MIMB
Snow & Mud
ATVFrontier
Lavalife
Facebook
Hockey Calgary

No wonder I don't have a social life.


----------

